# Game 51: San Antonio Spurs @ New Jersey Nets



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

* February 11th 6:30 PM (Central Time)*


*San Antonio Spurs (39-11) * @ *New Jersey Nets (21-27)* 






*Projected Starting Lineups: *

















































































*Reserves:*


































































Duncan is still questionable for this game as of Thursday night, so I'm assuming he won't play. Even if he doesn't play, this is a very winnable game. New Jersey is a low scoring team, mostly because they have two guys doing all of the scoring. Carter is averaging about 30 PPG in New Jersey, and with his history of playing pretty well against the Spurs, I can see another big game from him. We've got to take advantage of the SG matchup. Jacque Vaughn has been starting at SG for them in the past 6 games, so I can imagine he'll guard Parker and Kidd will guard Ginobili. Both of those are mismatches, especially Vaughn on Kidd. Who knows, maybe they'll put Vaughn on Bowen and Carter on Manu. It's not like Bowen will go down in the post. We need better production out of the bench than we got in Washington. Hopefully Rose keeps up his good play, and hopefully we can get TP and Manu to carry the team to a road victory. 




Prediction: San Antonio 99, New Jersey 89





EDIT: Tim Duncan is going to play tonight.


----------



## Nephets (Jul 15, 2004)

I want mysterious shadow man to get 50 points tonight.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Nephets</b>!
> I want mysterious shadow man to get 50 points tonight.




You haven't heard? New Jersey is unvealing it's new secret weapon against the Spurs on Friday. He's rumored to be a record 8 foot tall with dribbles like Iverson.



That's supposed to be Billy Thomas, a recently signed guy that played something like 35 minutes in the last game. For some reason, NBA.com doesn't even have a picture of the guy.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

Tim Duncan is playing tonight. It was just announced on the pre-game. I'm not sure how many minutes and what not, but he's playing.


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)




----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

Worst half of Spurs basketball I've seen this year. Probably the worst half of basketball out of anyone I've seen all year.




Vince Carter has like 20 points. He's a one man team out there. For the Spurs, I don't know if I can name a player that's having a good game. Parker - nothing. Duncan - nothing. Manu - nothing. 




I'm being punished for defending Manu in the All-Star game. It took him all the way until the last seconds of the half to do something good.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

.250 shooting from the Spurs? Against the Nets team with absolutely no depth and no size? that's..... UGLY!

miraculously they're still only down by 8, so they can still redeem themselves....


----------



## rocketsthathavespurs (Jul 17, 2004)

guys was that dirty of bowen i cant tell but ether way vc and bowen should of gotten a t or none of them


----------



## Luiz_Rodrigo (Dec 2, 2003)

Wow... We destroyed them in the 4th!

We made 22 points more than the Nets and got the 40th win of the season.

Parker was amazing.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

The bottom line is that Vince Carter overreacted on that play selfishly. I honestly didn't see what Bowen did so "dirty" that caused Carter to flip out. The guy knew he had a tech, and running up on someone with your fist cocked is inexcusable, especially when you're singlehandedly winning the game for your team. Carter was absolutely killing us, but he made the bone-headed play of the night by taking himself out of the game. Thanks Vince. 




I was pissed off the entire game until the very end. We were just playing terrible basketball. Guys like Vince Carter earn their points because they are great scorers, but when you refuse to guard him 4-5 times it's no wonder he had so many points. If he wouldn't have got ejected, we wouldn't have won. Major props to Tony Parker, who played some serious ball in that last quarter. Fantastic game out of him. Duncan was one assist away from a triple-double, but that really doesn't describe how he played. He held the ball too long on many occasions, he had the ball stripped from him several times, and went up on shots soft several times. He played well down the stretch though. Statistically Manu had a pretty good game besides his 4/12 from the field, but overall I didn't like his performance. We got pretty good production out of the bench, namely Barry and Rose. Vince went from hero to goat, and Parker went from goat to hero. Ugly, ugly win, but we'll take it. 




San Antonio Leaders:


Points:


Tony Parker - 27
Manu Ginobili - 17
Tim Duncan - 16


Rebounds:


Tim Duncan - 15
Manu Ginobili - 7
Tony Parker - 5
Malik Rose - 5


Assists:


Tim Duncan - 9
Tony Parker - 8
Manu Ginobili - 3


----------



## Nets56 (Feb 5, 2004)

simple and the truth---

bruce bowen---

*******!


----------



## Nephets (Jul 15, 2004)

Oh lord. Contain yourself, take the hate to the Nets board, don't troll here.

kthnx


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

I don't like laying the hammer down as a Mod, but I'm not about to allow that BS in this forum. I'll have to be kicked off the site before that happens. 



Plus, there's about 2-3 threads, soon to be 25, in the NBA forum all dedicated to the Anti-Christ Bruce Bowen. Take your bitterness and displeasure there.


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

Didn't get to see the game, but it sounds like we were pretty rusty all playing together again. What happend with the Bowen play where Carter got the tech or whatever? Hopefully this will just be a warm up game and we won't be so rusty against the Heat.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>texan</b>!
> Didn't get to see the game, but it sounds like we were pretty rusty all playing together again. What happend with the Bowen play where Carter got the tech or whatever? Hopefully this will just be a warm up game and we won't be so rusty against the Heat.




Don't even ask. 





Carter took a fadeaway and left his leg sticking out, and Bowen unware that Carter fell down started going back as the ball was being rebounded. Result: Bowen is the Anti-Christ and the Spurs get a win.


----------



## spursfor (Feb 13, 2005)

Net fan don't complain because youre squad got tired and overreactive. VC is still a cry baby and is overrated don't be pissed because you haven't won a title yet.


----------



## mr_french_basketball (Jul 3, 2003)

*my ratings*

Parker : 9/10
Horry : 8/10
Duncan : 7/10
Rose : 7/10
Barry : 7/10
Ginobili : 6/10
Bowen : 5/10
Nesterovic : 5/10
Brown : 4/10
Udrih : 4/10


----------

